# (LA) HRCH Cody's Blackjack Gambler @ stud



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

HRCH Jack @ Stud "Blk" $400 "No Deposit required"
Pedigree: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=12811
Sired by FC Watermark's The Boss X Creek Robber bitch
13 out of the first 14 dogs in Jack's pedigree are FC titled
Location: SW Louisiana
Jack has a strong athletic build and is a very handsome dog.
Jack has produced some very talented offspring which have achieved titles.
Jack is a 80 lb retrieving machine, outstanding gun dog and his ability to find game is exceptional. 
He is full throttle on marks and blinds both directions. Handles very well and runs nice lines.
Pictures of Jack: https://picasaweb.google.com/rauthement/HRCHJack#
OFA LR-193355F30M-VPI
Elbows LR-EL51347M30-VPI
DNA profiled V624005
CERF LR-352629

Contact Robert Authement @ 337-515-2728 
VP Cajun HRC


----------

